# Interest/Suggestions for March inshore tournament



## boaterchick

I'm trying to plan a major inshore tournament in March 2008. Problem: I'm a total novice and have no clue what I'm doing. It's already in the works and is definitely going to happen and it's going to be big. We already have several largecompanies involved.I want to make this the best tournament in the area so I would greatly appreciate all input. 

What do you want that other tournaments aren't doing?

What do you not want?

What categories would you like to fish?

What type of fish (Redfish, sheephead, etc)?

Any other tips, tricks or suggestions?

Thank You!

:bowdown


----------



## J.Sharit

You'll probably get more responses if folks know who thier talking with. Who are ya? Whose backing this thing? Why? Etc..... If you look and read through this forum you'll answer alot of those questions. If you want some major participation make it affordable to enter have a division for kids and lady anglers. Have some cool stuff at the weigh in for spectators and to promote the sport. Sharks seem to bring a crowd around here.Also the recent casting contests seems to be a good draw. I'm sure you'll get some others to chime in on this soon.


----------



## Halfmoon

For March Trout, Redfish, Flounder. I think I know who you are. Not personally though. But if the fees are not to steep and you have some good activities for the folks to come out to the weigh in. Sounds like a great idea and keep me posted..


----------



## bigfishrookie

Free beer and chum and I'm in.


----------



## boaterchick

Sunrise Marine in Mary Esther in going to sponsor the main tournament. We just picked up Skeeter Boats so we wanted to show them off.  Cumulus Radio (Z96, Cat Country) is teaming up with us and will be bringing in more sponsors. I'll keep you posted as they come on board. If you know of anyone else that would like to get involved let me know.


----------



## whipper snapper

where are you planning on holding the weigh in and such?


----------



## J.Sharit

I'm sure some of the different clubs and marine organizations would like to be involved in weigh inactivity, especially if there a good location for booths and crowds etc. Just a thought.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Like kanemano said...you have a shark division, Team Chunky Love is in! Thats the only thing I can catch on a rod and reel anyways!


----------



## Captain DP

Slam... Red, Trout and flounder... With the numbers that Outcast and the budlight are putting up you can't go wrong... Outcast had 65 boats, and the Budlight inshore had 99... (don't quote me on those numbers give or take)... I would love to see a few more in the area... Sign me up!!!


----------



## Travis Gill

I agree woth Captain Dusty, Redfish, trout flounder slam, we need more of these tournament locally. Personally i don't think the inshore fishing is that great in March though


----------



## boaterchick

Ok we are farther along on planning now and I have more details. It is going to be a "slam" in Choctawhatchee Bay with flounder, redfish & trout (thanks for the suggestions guys). As it stands the grand slamprize is going to be a new Skeeter Zx 20 Bay Boat. I'm really excited that we gotsuch a big prize. You have to see these boats in action they are so sweet! Other categories will include junior angler, lady angler and more. 

Tentative date is March 15, 2008. 

All proceeds will go to charity. 

We are thinking about doing a "treasure chest" with products and services from local business and/or a mystery weight. It would bea supplemental awardto the other prizes and would require an additional entry fee. What do you think? Would that be something of interest?

I'll keep you all posted as we finalize more details. We are still open to suggestions so keep em coming!


----------



## Travis Gill

Good Luck with it.I'm not going to fishsince it is in Choctawhatchee.


----------



## boaterchick

We are still not sure where all the events are going to take place. I think weigh in is going to be near the brooks bridge. The captain's meeting and awards dinner will probably be at Sunrise Marine in Mary Esther on the big deck. Like I said though it's not definite yet. Once we know for sure I will post it.


----------



## whipper snapper

i do believe you are a little to far east for most of our local inshore fisherman. alot of us don't mind putting up a little to fish the waters you are familiar with. that is why there is such a turnout for the oucast & budlight. they might have enough folks down that way to do the same. i will be near pensacola waters and practicing for budlight!

don't they have heavier fish down that way?:letsdrink:letsparty


----------



## seanspots

Good luck! Although, in your area,you shouldn't need it.Your area and surrounding areas support the fishing industry and tournaments.Panama City Beach is a joke when it comes to fishing tourneys,except Bay Point of course.


----------



## reeltrouble

team turbot is in. i'm not scared to fish out of town.


----------



## southern approach

all the guys from e.c.r.c. are in.


----------



## tailfisher

Is it going to be an artificial bait only tournament,more of a challenge and what are the prizes going to be.What are the fishing bounderies going to be.


----------



## seanspots

The Flats Masters Series is a really interesting concept.Livebait and artificial.Multiple fish categories.

This would really be a cool event in our area.Trout,reds,flounder.Allowing livebait would also draw entrants that normally would not fish the event.We had a similar event in Panama City sponsored by Sportfishing Magazine called "Fish stock."

It disappeared for some reasonbut was really popular with the fishing community.


----------



## Captain DP

I agree with eric... April is better... I am undecided on the artificial part... I will be there either way... Good luck...


----------



## southern approach

artificial would definatly make it more challenging.


----------



## boaterchick

Good news, we talked it over and we are going to change the date to April 5, 2008. Hopefully it will be better fishing weather then. I'll keep posting as I get more details. We're still open to suggestions so keep posting.


----------



## boaterchick

Since this is the first year we would like to get as many people involved as possible. We are going to allow both artificial and live bait for now. We may look into doing just artificial next year. We're just going to see how it goes. Thanks for the question!


----------



## Captain DP

Any news? Has anyone talked to the boaterchic lately?


----------



## southern approach

She said shes not in charge of the tournament any more.I'm going to stop by there tomorrow on the way to work to find out whats going on with it.I'll let you know.


----------



## Captain DP

That sucks... I hope they still have it... I want a free skeeter...


----------



## southern approach

I spoke with boaterchick and she said the tournament director is Trey Nick from Nicks Seafood in Basin Bayou.98.1 should have some spots about it soon and I will call Trey tomorrow to see what we can do to help get the ball rolling.


----------



## gottafish

This sounds great so far, andit looks like I would definitely be interested in participating. If Trey could create a new post under pre-tournament discussions with more details and definite dates then a lot of us could plan accordingly. It is great to see more tournaments each year!


----------



## southern approach

Still trying to get in touch w/ Trey.I guess he had an emergency and had to go up north.he should be back this weekend.


----------



## boaterchick

Hey guys, sorry I haven't been on lately. I've been super busy with the Fort Walton Beach Boat Show. It's this weekend so things have been crazy around here. 

We have had some small changes with the tournament. We are teaming up with Scott Mckinney from the ticket. He will be doing most of the actual planning and working out sponsorship

We are still having it April 5th and, yes, the grand prize is still the Skeeter 20zx. It is already ordered and onthe way. Sunrise Marine is committed to this tournament and we are going to make it happen.

After the boat show, we will be able to give the tournament our full attention. I'll keep you posted as I get details. If you are out that way stop by and say hi.


----------



## flaxterra

Anyone heard anything about this??? a month away, seems to be cutting it kinda close.


----------



## Captain DP

I have been told that they have postponed it until sept. Not sure why or what date, but they said that they have the boat to give away and it will happen. my feelings are hurt now we have to wait another month to get started.


----------



## boaterchick

Ok i finally have some good news! Weare finally moving forward again with the tournament. We will be finalizing the date in the next few days. We are looking at July (we don't want to make you wait any longer  We've teamed up with "Hook Up with the Weekly Fisherman" and the tournament will benefit Cystic Fibrosis. Darryl Wheatley the host of "hooked up" television show has agreed to be the tournament director. I'll keep you all posted as I get more details. Thanks for hanging with me on this roller coaster. Nextyear should be much smoother.


----------

